# wiring harness



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Got my oem wiring harness for my 56 lo-boy. It goes on this weekend!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Good luck. Look at everything closely before starting.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

do you have a wiring diagram to go by? If not check the link below under owners manual, should be one there.

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/index.html


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks, I went to the website and downloaded the whole thing. It is different than the one I have and will be a good read. Thanks again!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: Your welcome buddy! As you likely noticed he also has many other cub and implement manuals there too. It's a great resource! arty:


----------

